# QLab MSC, Express & 2626



## tuffchick (May 31, 2011)

Hi

I am trying to find out how to configure QLab with our new M-Audio 2626 interface and our ETC Express so that I can run MSC. We were using SFX 5.6 show control with great success, and now that we've updated/changed over (for what I was told was better) I can't get anything working.

I need help as I was supposed to have all of this programmed this past weekend.

Any suggestions? (Step by step VERY welcome!)

Thanks!


----------



## JohnHuntington (May 31, 2011)

Which way are you trying to do control--the Express to QLab or QLab to Express?

John


----------



## tuffchick (May 31, 2011)

I am going trying to get QLab to control the Express


----------



## ScottT (May 31, 2011)

Make sure you read this page from Figure 53's website. Then, make sure you've got the Device ID set in QLab & the Express. Also make sure you're using MSC and not a MIDI cue as well as setting the correct Q Number & Q List in in MSC cue. Finally, run a search here & the QLab Google Group archive. It's not all that hard to set up; you just have to play around with it. And this topic has been beaten to death here and on the mailing list. This is probably why you aren't going to get many replies on the mailing list.


----------



## tuffchick (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I have read every thread I can find, most of which are extremely general or have to do with set up for an Ion. I was able to get our old FastLane to work with MSC, so that will do for now.
Thanks again for the help. It's greatly appreciated.

Tuffchick


----------

